# Welches Boot?



## Grinch (29. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen mir ein kleines Angelboot zulegen. Es sollte um die 4m - 4,50m lang sein und bis ca. 15Ps  motorisiert werden können (kann aber auch ruhig mehr sein - hab noch einen 30Ps Yamaha liegen :q :q :q )
Ich möchte gerne in küstennahen Bereichen und auch in Binnengewässern, großen Seen usw. fischen. 
Das Boot sollte möglichst robust sein und die eine oder andere Welle weckstecken können.
Wer hat eine Idee, welches boot man sich am Besten zulegen kann (Hersteller, Fabrikat)? Oder hat vielleicht sogar einer solch ein "Traumoot" und kann mir seine Erfahrungen erzählen??
ich habe mir bereits einige Boote bei Händlern angesehen, wobei mich die Verkäufer allerdings nur noch mehr verwirrt haben...

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen! #h #h #h 

P.S. zur Zeit fahre ich ein Schlauchboot - Wiking Komet 350 mit 30Ps


----------



## Fischbox (30. November 2003)

Moin Grinch!!#h 

Ich fahre das KM-410 und bin bisher voll zufrieden.
Hab es allerdings wegen noch fehlender Pappe erst mit 5 PS motorisiert. Es macht so mit 3 gut ausgestatteten Anglern seine 11 km/h. Die Fischerei funktioniert zu zweit aber wesentlich besser. Das Boot ist für küstennahe Gewässer zertifiziert (Klasse C) und bis Windstärke 4 lässt es sich auch ganz prima auf der Ostsee angeln. Hab den Kauf nie bereut:z :z !
Das feine Teil hat mich inclusive 5 PS Evinrude 4-Takt AB, Strassentrailer, Hafenplane und Ruderriemen im letzten Jahr 3400 € gekostet. Wie gesagt, alles Neuware.

Im Mittelbereich habe ich noch einen Holzboden eingebracht damit ich eine ebene Fläche habe. Unter dem Holzboden ist dadurch noch genügend Stauraum für Anker, Seile etc. entstanden.


----------



## petipet (30. November 2003)

Hallo Grinch#h 

Die Palette von Booten in dieser Größenklasse ist schon fast unüberschaubar und es kommen immer neue Anbieter hinzu. Ich selbst bin bis vor zwei Jahren auch über Jahre Schlauchboot gefahren. (Pischel SUB 3.40 - Yamaha 15 u. Merc. 2.5)
Da mich die Bootsszene immer noch interessiert, besuche ich regelmäßig die "BOOT" in Düsseldorf. Der finnische Hersteller Terhi bietet vollausgeschäumte, unsinkbare Festboote mit und ohne Steuerstand in dieser Klasse zu annehmbaren Preisen an. Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, stimmt die Qualität. In den 80zigern bin ich mit einem Terhi 4.40 (Verdränger) auf dem Langelandbelt herumgedüst. Gerade das 4.40 gibts auch oft günstig gebraucht. Wenn Geschwindigkeit nicht so eine große Rolle spielt, hat dieses Schiffchen den Vorteil, daß es sich gut rudern läßt - was beim Ausfall des AB eine Lebensversicherung sein kann.

Gruß...petipet


----------



## wildbootsman (30. November 2003)

Der beste Weg ist eine Bootsmesse (Düsseldorf-Boot oder Hanse-Boot in HH). 
Wenn es auch auf die Ostess gehen, soll am besten ein hochbordiges Boot so dass mann eventuell auch im Stehen angeln kann. Ist auch sicherer bei etwas mehr Wind. Ich habe übrigens ein Hille und bin von dieser Marke begeistert. Haben wollte ich immer eine Ryds oder Quicksilver, aber nachdem ich die Boote auf den Messen gesehen habe, fand ich Hille drei mal besser. Übrigens auf den Internetseiten der Bootszeitungen habe ich mir vor dem Kauf endlos Bootstest ausgedruckt und gelesen. 

Es ist gar nicht so einfach einen Händler zu finden der in dieser Bootsklasse ernsthaft an einem Kunden interessiert ist. Es gibt einige die sich erst ab 10m Bootslänge wirklich aktiv werden.

Hille baut übrigens Boote die direkt und nur fürs Angeln gebaut werden. Auf der letzten Hanse-Boot war dieses Boot ein echter Blickfang.


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. November 2003)

Hallo Grinch,

&nbsp;

ich habe auch mal mit einem Hille Boot (Utility 625) geliebäugelt. Die Dinger sind wirklich hochbordig, gut verarbeitet, bieten viel Platz und das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss stimmt. Informationen findest Du hier.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (30. November 2003)

.....


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. November 2003)

Ich finde leider an den sogenannten "unsinkbaren und ausgeschäumten" Booten nicht viel positives. Warum?
Der Schaum zieht Wasser. Nach ein paar Jahren geht es los und das Boot wird jedes Jahr schwerer und liegt tiefer im Wasser. Es
können dann bei diesen kleinen Booten auch schon mal die selbstlenzenden Eigenschaften verloren gehen. Am besten für die
Sicherheit sind einfache laminierte Auftriebstanks. Die sind fest und bleiben trocken. Doppelwandige Boote sind ein Graus für jede
Montage- und Reparaturarbeit.
Wie soll ein Boot mit doppeltem Boden und Auftriebstanks denn
sinken? Bei einem Schaden unterhalb des doppelten Bodens trägt
die Innenschale, bei einem Schaden darüber trägt der Doppelboden und die einlaminierten Tanks...
Zu Hille: Ich habe durch Freunde gehört, das dort sehr viel Plastik verarbeitet wird. Also in der Oberschale an GFK gespart wird. Das sieht man zunächst nicht, geht aber auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. November 2003)

@ Glückloser

guckst Du hier mal rein, vielleicht ist das ja was für dich ?


----------



## Grinch (30. November 2003)

Danke ersteinmal für die vielen schnellen Antworten!

Ich habe mich nun auch noch einmal im Internet umgeschaut und bin auf die dänischen Limbo Boote gestoßen. Vielleicht kennt die jemand (gibt´s auch auf Langeland beim Bootsverleih bei Spodsbjerg) Hier der Link 
Ich würde mich für das 460 Trolling interessieren.


----------



## Tiffy (30. November 2003)

Moin #h,

ich weiß nicht. Die Limbos sind ja sehr Kursstabil aber im Rauhwasser knallen die ganz schön auf die Wellen. Und wenn man dann noch so weit vorne sitzt dann wird es ungemütlich. Sieht auch so ein bisschen zusammengeschustert aus. Besonders die Verlegung von Schalt-Gas und Steuerzügen. Da fällt man doch drüber wenn mal Hektik an Board ist.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (30. November 2003)

.....


----------



## wildbootsman (30. November 2003)

Hille gibt es in HH bei Eastbay Marine am Peuter Deich.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. November 2003)

Ich stimme Fischbox zu. Klaus Maas baut sehr solide Boote. Leider habe ich mich für die Bootsgröße, die du hier suchst, noch nicht so sehr interessiert. Aber schau dir mal das 4,80er von
KM-Boote an. Zumindest keine Doppelschale. Ob er im Boden Schaum hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß aber, das er sehr solide baut
und sehr kulant ist.
Das 4,80 ist aber sicher schon schön für die Küste. Die Limbos schlagen in der fahrt in die Welle sehr ( durch die Rumpfkontruktion ). Ist nicht sehr angenehm. 
Das 4,80 von KM mit einem 30er Honda - erste Sahne!


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Dezember 2003)

Ach ja, ich war vorhin bei Klaus Maaß. In seinen Booten wird kein
Schaum eingebracht. Er hat als bootsbauer genau die Erfahrung gemacht, die ich dir geschilcdert hatte: Nicht nur Wasser im Schaum, auch Käfer, Würmer usw... 
Seine Boote haben laminierte Auftriebstanks. Das 4,80er ist mit
30 PS optimal motorisiert. Ich habs mir nochmal angesehen. Ist auch schön hochbordig. Absolut Ostseegeeignet.


----------



## Albatros (14. Dezember 2003)

@Trollingfischer

fein fein #6#6#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2003)

Geiles Böötchen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Tiffy (15. Dezember 2003)

Joh find ich auch. Feines Boot #6


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Dezember 2003)

Alles Gute und immer eine handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel!


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Dezember 2003)

Tolles Boot, und anscheinend auch schon komplett ausgestattet.

Meinen Glückwunsch uns immer ne Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel.......


----------



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2003)

Schönes Ding!!!#6#6#6

Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit!!!!


----------



## luggi57 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

#h Hallo grinch
haben mit unserem boot sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. Ist eine terhi 415 R aber komplett als angelboot umgebaut. schau doch mal unter http://www.gebrauchtboote.de nach da haben wir unsere Robbe zum verkauf angeboo:m ten. die gebotsnummer lautet 12632. schau dir das mal an und dann melde dich mal#x .

schöne Grüße 
Ludgerus Gahlen


----------

